# Установка Blender

## ronaldfox

```
emerge --ask blender

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-python/six[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-)]".

(dependency required by "dev-python/urllib3-1.19::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-python/requests-2.9.1-r2::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-gfx/blender-2.78a::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "blender" [argument])
```

```
>=dev-python/six-1.10.0 python_targets_python3_5
```

```
PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 python3_5"
```

```
eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:                                                                                                                                                                  

  [1]   python2.7                                                                                                                                                                               

  [2]   python3.4                                                                                                                                                                               

  [3]   python3.5 *
```

Что еще ему от меня надо - не могу понять.   :Very Happy: 

----------

